# Military G 519 COLUMBIA MG 142660 1942-44 WWII BIKE Parts on Ebay



## Whitey1736 (Apr 27, 2017)

What about this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-G-...HqjiQxYLJHwhlj6Tg9qSk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 27, 2017)

I posted that one in the ebay forum. Frame, fork, bars are all good. Maybe a bit pricey for missing so much.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Some detail for when the Ebay link goes:

The bike was being sold from Germany.The seller said "the history of this G519 frame with parts is mainly unclear, i found the (half) bike at the closed down german bike factory "GOLD RAD" ,they had it hanging in the factory museum. i added the wheels and missing parts and rode it for a few times."

It was being sold without the modern parts.

Slightly cleaned pictures are below, photos credit to the seller, Alteschule51:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 27, 2017)

Sorry Mr. C, missed that you posted it in the other section.  Given the mostly complete back that sold recently for about the same price, makes this one seem very expensive for what was original unfortunately.


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 28, 2017)

Either that or the complete one on Ebay sold pretty cheap...

Given the bike is in Europe where G519s are close to non-existant, I think the price is actually good... Only thing is it will be very difficult and expensive to find the correct parts to complete it...


----------

